
Make_windows10_great_again.bat - Kristine1975
https://gist.github.com/IntergalacticApps/675339c2b805b4c9c6e9a442e0121b1d
======
Jaruzel
Whereas I commend the effort that has gone into this script, the end result
for most users will be an unusable Windows 10 installation. The script is VERY
aggressive, and does not explain what it is turning off and/or removing and
nor does it give the user the ability to control what's being done.

It's nice to see a transparent script with all this in (as opposed to all
those sealed EXEs that are floating about), but it's definitely a) not for
machines that end users will use, and b) only useful for techies who want to
cherry pick out the bits they care about.

------
Bino
Protip, huge warning! never run these scripts on any computer!

